# Slovenian: Opomin, opomin pred tožbo



## *cat*

Pozdravljeni,

Zanima me angleški izraz za "opomin" in "opomin pred tožbo".
Bi bilo "warning" in "warning before lawsuit" v redu? 

Hvala že v naprej!


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Kaj pa "a warning before legal action" oziroma "a warning before prosecution"?


----------



## *cat*

Ne vem kateri je najbolj pravilen za pisni opomin (zaradi neplačila) ...


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

*cat* said:


> Ne vem kateri je najbolj pravilen za pisni opomin (zaradi neplačila) ...


 
Če gre za pisni opomin, potem je najbolj običajen izraz "final *notice* before legal action". To potrjuje tudi Google.


----------



## *cat*

Hvala!
V primeru, da pa gre za prvi opomin, pa bi lahko napisala kar "notice"?


----------



## sokol

Za prvi opomin angleška delovanja navadno le pošlejo nekaj "statement of account" in mislim da "opomin pred tožbo" bi isto le z dodatku "legal action will be taken" in/ali "your account will be (has been) closed".
Seveda "warning" tudi bi mogoče toda mislim če "statement of account" je več idiomatično za današnjo (gospodarstvo) angleško.

Just in case I got something wrong in my Slovenian, for which I am sorry : to my knowledge English firms rather issue a statement of account for first "opomin" and only add for second, third or last one something like the sentences written above.
(I have seen plenty of those statements of account in my job; no "opomin pred tožbo" or equivalent though.)


----------



## *cat*

Hvala *sokol*.


----------



## sokol

Malenkost!


----------



## trance0

sokol said:


> Za prvi opomin angleška delovanja *podjetja/organizacije* navadno le pošlejo *le nekakšen* "statement of account" in mislim*,* da *bi* "opomin pred tožbo" bi isto*,* le z dodatk*om* "legal action will be taken" in/ali "your account will be (has been) closed".
> Seveda "warning" tudi bi *tudi* mogoče *šlo("würde vielleicht auch (an)gehen"),* toda mislim*, da je* če "statement of account" je več *bolj* idiomatično za današnj*e* *angleško gospodarstvo*.
> 
> Just in case I got something wrong in my Slovenian, for which I am sorry : to my knowledge English firms rather issue a statement of account for first "opomin" and only add for second, third or last one something like the sentences written above.
> (I have seen plenty of those statements of account in my job; no "opomin pred tožbo" or equivalent though.)




Just a few corrections to the Slovene part of your post.  Strictly for educational purposes. I find it fascinating that foreigners find Slovene interesting enough to learn it.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

trance0 said:


> za današnj*e* *angleško gospodarstvo*.


 
Če prav razumem izvirnik, bi bilo ustrezneje *"za današnjo* *poslovno angleščino*" oziroma "*v današnji poslovni angleščini." *Se motim?


----------



## trance0

Ja, bi bilo tudi po mojem.


----------

